
Why I'm Ditching Slack and Opening a Place to Foster More Personal Interactions - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Ditching-Slack-Opening-Place-Personal-Interaction
======
matchbok
This clearly articulates why I find Slack to be intolerable.

